# Macro photography



## Tapos (Oct 21, 2005)

what kind of camera's do you use? i see some very nice pictures on this site. my camera won't focus that close. i want to upgrade, money is an object.


----------



## ellroy (Oct 21, 2005)

I didn't think my camera was up to it but it has 4mpixels. I couldn't focus it I got really close so I just got as I could and took the pic. When i uploaded it to my PC it was huge soe I just cropped the bit I wanted.....got some nice pics that way. You might need a tripod to get a really sharp shot though.

I'm sure others will be able to recommend a good camera if you do decide to upgrade,

Alan


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 21, 2005)

If money's an object, then grab the acer cr-8530. It is 8mp, alot of people side stepped it when first released for only just over £100 (in uk obviously) because it was 'too cheap' to be any good, the prices have now gone up, but they are still very cheap and are a great intro to higher quality photography, i highly recommend a tripod for it, but it's top notch for the money. It also does macro video, is boxed with a charger etc... Unless you're a strict professional photographer, you cannot lose with it.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Oct 21, 2005)

i realise yur probably after it to do good pics of mantids but if ya wanna tkae pics of even smaller things good i recommend getting one of those scope things from a gadget shop, for about £5. if ya attach it to the lens of a cheap camera with tape ya can do some incredible pics.

if yur after after a good macro camera though look for high optical zoom ( rather than digital zoom ) and also see if it has a Macro option, a lot of new ones do


----------



## Ian (Oct 21, 2005)

I have a nikon coolpix 5200. Really nice cam, 5.2 mega pixel, great macro function, and pretty small for what it is. I only think it was about £150 odd I paid for it as well.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## chun (Oct 21, 2005)

I've got second hand Nikon D70 digital slr. Spent a year and a half saving up for that, now i need to save another year of so for a macro lense...(or i can blow my student loan on it)

dslr are brilliant though!!

Seeing that i do not have a macro lense, i have been using my camcorder with a 10X optical zoom. Does a fairly good job, but i need to set up the light source, as it doesn't have a flash. I guess it's good in a way, i like the constrast of the pictures ( flash photography when not done properly looks really unnatural). Shutter's speed is AWFUL though

http://www.livefoodshop.co.uk/forum/index....st&amp;id=18593

Got a few other pretty decent photos, might upload them later.

xx


----------



## Geckospot (Oct 21, 2005)

I also have a Nikon D70. Its definately the best camera I've ever owned.

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## nickyp0 (Oct 21, 2005)

I have a canon A510 with an sakar high resolution close up filter kit it takes really nice pics the hole thing cost me 220.00usd


----------



## tim (Nov 16, 2005)

Here here for the D70! I'm still working out what all the buttons do though!

Not sure whether to go for a macro lens or get some extension rings...


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 16, 2005)

Canon Powershot SD 500.


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2005)

Wrong forum! Moving it to the correct one..........


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Nov 17, 2005)

www.dpreview.com


----------



## nympho (Nov 23, 2005)

I use an Olympus c-740 ultra zoom, not bad for macro as well as telephoto use - it has a 10x optical lens and 3 MP. It took this...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/macu...ica/L4idolo.jpg


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Dec 7, 2005)

for anyone that hasnt got an amazing macro photo taking camera and cant afford one, you could get one of these:







http://www.gadgetsuk.com/Spy-Scope-p-16348.html

they're only a fiver.

if ya just tape it to the front of any normal camera i've found ya can zoom in on really super microscopic things, like check this out, this fly is as big as a fruit fly, i took the pic with just a regular cheap camera - i cant even get this close with my 6mp macro camera! :






this is the only pic i could find from when i did it, on this one i hadnt focused properly but you get the idea...


----------



## xenobug (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm thinking about getting the coolpix 5200. That telephoto lens is really neat. Does anyone know of any other cheap maco accessories availabe in the US?


----------



## Hilly (Dec 22, 2005)

I really enjoy macro photography! I like looking at macros, and I like taking macros! I have a Canon 300D and I use a 420EX speedlight, and a Sigma 105mm macro lens.

My macro gallery can be seen here:

http://www.pbase.com/justpeachy/macro_shots

Can't wait to get a few mantids so I can add them to the gallery!


----------

